

6 New Screenshots of 0x10c - With New Characters - kapitalx
http://imgur.com/T0NRT,6rJj8,pDTsQ,anY4y,3XNxt,dGNB2#5

======
kapitalx
Images were pulled from here:

<http://0x10c.com/screenshots/001.png> .. 006.png

